# Orange spots?!?



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

I was looking at my viv and i found 2 small orange spots outside the cocohut, i poked them and they smeared around. What the heck is this stuff? all i know is that it wasnt there 2 hours ago! Do leucs shoot orange acid out of there eyes or something?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Weird colored fungus pops up all the time in my vivs. I wouldn't worry about it - chances are it's harmless.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Probably slime mold


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Rick said:


> Do leucs shoot orange acid out of there eyes or something?


Only if you cross them with a chameleon...

No, seriously, it's a slime mold---it's neon orange bubbles, right? They usually just pop up wherever they want---I've had a white slime mold in my tank for sometime---they don't hurt the frogs.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I just recently learned that the iron in dusting powder oxidizes in the tank when it gets wet, which could also be causing that.


----------

